# POLL: Where do you store your pints



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Just curious where others Keep theirs


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

depends on the booze... is that an option?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

when I hear "pints", I'm thinking beer. So my answer would be in the frige


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

sorry I when I say pints i mean pint glasses


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I keep my glasses in a cabinet. Then on thursday I usually put a few in the freezer for the weekend.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I prefer my beer not to be ice cold so I vote cabinet for my glasses.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

oh. Yah, the cabinet for me too. A good ale should be served in the 50* - 55* range (i think)...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

And if you're drinking a Porter at the bar order 2 so the other one can get to room temperature


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

No room in the freezer for glassware.
Besides, I like my beer out of the 
bottle in a foam coozy.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

For the most part in the cabinet but I always have one or two in the freezer.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

glass always room temp..... i also usuall pull a beer from the fridge and let it sit for 10-15 min then pour straight down the middle, let settle then finish pouring....(instructions came with my sam adams glasses) and yeah it takes alot longer but does make a difference


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I love my beer Ice cold. glasses in freezer and all veer kept on coldest fridge shelf


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Vicini said:


> I love my beer Ice cold. glasses in freezer and all veer kept on coldest fridge shelf


im a sally and that would hurt my teeth :violin:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

freezer!!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Always have 1 or 2 in the freezer, the rest in the cabinet


----------



## rejart (Jun 24, 2011)

I refuse to drink my beer out of a frozen glass. I don't want any of the condensate from the glass to water it down. I even get annoyed when I order a beer and they bring the wrong type of glass for that particular style of beer.


----------

